# Bahria Meet Pakistan 24-04-2010



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

nice cars but with the temps in pakistan right now these ppl are stupid racing them and showing them , hot temps kill turbos they work well the colder the air


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

where in pakistan is this?

never heard about this in my life?

i know they have some meets in karachi


----------



## FUDR33GTR (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol! I saw a few high performanc cars when I went last time but nothing on this scale! I wonder what sort of fuel these guys are running.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

ive seen high powered cars e.g. ferraris, porsches, hummers, a.martins

never seen modded cars

only modded thing ive seen is rickshas lol


----------



## midnightclub (Apr 23, 2010)

you'll be surprised to see some good cars out there, i've been to a few races in karachi and i've seen supra's and R34's. These guys are well clued up in modding....


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

agent-x said:


> where in pakistan is this?
> 
> never heard about this in my life?
> 
> i know they have some meets in karachi


this meet was in islamabad but a week before there was one in lahore too
scene here is not that great, we are a small group struggling since 10-15 years .everything we are doing is on our own "illegal racing" (we dont have a track or a strip) . now we have a couple of garages in lahore. all the installation is done locally and then there is a mapper who flies from Thailand to finish it off.

Skylines are very rare a couple of 32's 33's only three 34's. and one 35 (which costs around 130,000 pounds new)
Other then that STI EVO Civic Supra's Corvette's are running big figures. 

max octane we get here is 91 rons

modded rickshaws lol agent X


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

Tokyo drift official car
















This 32 is one of the fastest cars in the country claims to be a 9 sec car
HKS 2.8 T88-K Turbo HKS dog Box Fcon V Pro


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

wey hey there is an arsenal supporter in the last pic  lol

not suprised to see a GTR to be honest but suprised on the others

where abouts in Islamabad? and where abouts in Lahore?

my uncles lives in Islamabad Shabaz Ahmed Senior


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

About this part of the country (pakistan) you dont hear about in the news


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

nice bikes.


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

This was in BahriaTown near Islamabad 

Lahore meet was near Raiwind Road
I am from Lahore . If anyone of you happen to visit lahore ill show you our toys.


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

what other cars you got down there bruv?


----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Theres R8 lambs Ferrari over finch range rover
m3 Gt2 Gt3 plus a few more i missed in mirpur the last time I visited Pakistan


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Who Maps and builds the cars in Pakistan??

Keep it up bro


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks a lota fun. The car indusrty is begining to boom over there now.


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

I was in Bahria Town a few weeks ago staying at my cousins; very nice affluent neighbourhood however I don't think I would want to drive a Skyline on the roads there.
Funny thing was as soon as I got to the parents hometown Mirpur; spotted an R33GTS understandably with a very high rideheight.

These Skylines are beggining to get a bit common now!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice to see you guys having fun! The R34 Nur looks like it may be in the Jade colour. Only other one I've seen like that was Tim Webster's old car. that's not it is it?


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

nazams said:


> Who Maps and builds the cars in Pakistan??
> 
> Keep it up bro



they dont....lol .. they hire the tuners from japan to fly over and tune it.
same thing in HK...TW or singapore.....ppl who play with cars are normally rich so they don't mind paying......


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

D_m4n said:


> I was in Bahria Town a few weeks ago staying at my cousins; very nice affluent neighbourhood however I don't think I would want to drive a Skyline on the roads there.
> Funny thing was as soon as I got to the parents hometown Mirpur; spotted an R33GTS understandably with a very high rideheight.
> 
> These Skylines are beggining to get a bit common now!




lol i saw that skyline there as well.....a red one?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Damn, good job Pakistan.


----------

